# Hephesto's Nid WIP



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Since I'm nearing the completion of my Gideon Lorr dioroma it is time to
once more revisit an old friend. The Great Devourer from the void, the
Hive Mind.

Thanks to one of the helpfull folks over at astronomican I'll finally be able 
to get my hands on some forgeworld stuff. I was first planning to go all
traitor guard, but then I saw that pityfull pile of Tryanid minis on my shelf
and I figured I owed it to both them and myself to actually finish some 
stuff.

So it is nearly time to get painting again on Tyranid, so far I already have
finished a Carnifex, a Hive Tyrant, 2 Brood Guard, a Zoanthrope, a few
Spore Mines and a Warrior. I'm still thinking about where I want to go
with the rest of the models but I'm definitaly going with a Trygon and a
tooled-up unit of Hormagaunts.

Expect some more stuff on these critters in a week or two, including stuff
like how to make that nice oozy smile/drool as well as how I painted the
green/black carapace.

So I leave you now with a few pics of the stuff that I painted up months
ago, most of them will need a bit of a touch up to get all the colour the
same an also to give the red a bit more depth/definition. Sorry about the
poor quality, some of them date back to when I was still using my mobile
to take pics


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Love the colour scheme


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks I was kinda in doubt about it at first, but once I painted up some more test
minis it started to look very cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, I just can't seem to stay focussed on my chaos forces. 
So I figured I could do something else...after I finish the Gideon 
Lorr diorama that is.

I'm working on my list, just wanted to see what you guys
think of it so far. Pretty happy I've been able to fit
all the stuff I have around into it. Except for a few
bio-acid mines and a zoanthrope that is. 

I kept away from special bio-weapons as I
was unsure whether or not they are still official.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well here's the new updated armylist, might need a bit of a tweak, but this
is pretty much how it will turn out. I toned down the fex a bit and took out
a gargoyle and gaunt to fit in a nasty ravener. So here goes:

EDIT - for the new list see a few posts below -


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Cant wait to see the trygon painted up, is such a nice model and in your colour scheme it should look awesome.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Still have to buy the critter and I'm slightly intimidated by its size. So I'll just have
to spend extra time and effort on it, it will definately be a learning experience :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Time for a bit of an update, haven't had much time lately. So my gideon lorr diorama still sit unfinished on my desk  and I still have another 4 weeks of exams to go.

However I figure I'll have a bit of time between exams and other university stuff so I'm hoping to get some work in on my nids. First up is the updated list which is almost the final version. I've traded out the overprised hormagaunts and have instead gone with a horde of upgraded spinegaunts who can be very effective and ALWAYS get underestimated by nearly all opponents.

I've also expanded on raveners as well as some more synapse controle in the form of 2 zoanthropes. Figuring I'll need it with all those large broads running all over the place.

HQ 

- Tyrant -
+ flesh hooks
+ enhanced senses
+ toxin sacs 
+ venom cannon 
+ lashwhip & bonesword 
+ acid maw 
166points

- 2 Tyrant Guard -
+ flesh hooks 
92 points

ELITES 

- 5 Warriors -
+ symbiote rippers 
+ 4 scything talons 
+ 5 rending claws 
+ flesh hooks 
+ both adrenal glands 
+ 1 devourer 
169points

- 5 Warriors -
+ enhanced senses 
+ rending claws 
+ venom cannon 
+ 2 deathspitters 
+ 2 devourers 
151 points


TROOPS 
- 23 Termagaunts - (fleshborers)	
138 points

- 21 Spinegaunts - (spinefists)	
105 points

- 16 Devourergaunts - (devourers)	
112 points

- 24 Spinegaunts -
+ both adrenal glands 
168 points

FAST ATTACK

- 14 Gargoyles - 
168 points

- 1 Ravener -
+ scything talons & rending claws 
+ devourer 
50 points

- 1 Ravener -
+ scything talons & rending claws 
+ devourer 
50 points

HEAVY SUPPORT 

- Trygon - 
290 points

- Carnifex -
+ both adrenal glands 
+ enhanced senses 
+ regenerate
+ scything talons 
+ barbed strangler 
+ spine banks	
166 points

- Zoanthrope -
+ Warpblast 
+ Synapse Creature 
65 points

- Zoanthrope -
+ Warpblast 
+ Synapse Creature 
65 points


That comes down to a total of 1955 points and 121 models.


Now on to a quick picture, sorry about the bad quality. I'm terrible at taking pictures, especially in bad lighting and while photographing red  

I just happend to stumble accross my old chapter approved 2003 and I lot a very nice idea from that seeding swarm list; ferocity. Which basically comes down to the hivemind creating souped up gaunts that are faster and strong, but have metabolisms that will burn them up before the battle even ends. I figured it would be cool to convert a few brood using hormagaunt parts into super charged gaunts with slimey goo to represent their bodies being consumed from the inside. I'll use this on the spinegaunts that will follow the Trygon and maybe on those with the devourers because I'll use hormagaunt bodies for those as well.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

nice work, looking for ward to the trygon


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Heph those look positively nasty!... awsome! :lol:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Heph those look positively nasty!... awsome! :lol:


Thanks mate, had a blast with them. Should be getting back to them within the next 2 weeks, them and my gideon lorr diorama and wood elves for astro's Tale of X Gamers.

Man did I miss the hobby for the last month or so, feels good to be back at it


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I never saw this thread? :shock: 

I love the slime!


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Can't go wrong with red Tyranids (especially well-painted red Tyranids). There's a reason it's the original Tyranid color; it just looks great. The dark green carapaces really accentuate the red flesh...what a great contrast!  Also, I just loooooove that green slime! It's so compellingly gooey-looking, I don't know whether to avoid it like the plague or...well...play with it.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well if this isn't enough motivation to get me going on my nids again, I don't know what will. :wink: With a bit of luck I'll get my hand on a trygon in 2-3 weeks, can't wait :mrgreen:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

The goo looks really good.

Good job mate.


----------

